

We Can Live with a Nuclear Iran - yuvadam
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/marchapril_2012/features/we_can_live_with_a_nuclear_ira035772.php?page=all

======
mvasilkov
> The simple argument is that Iranian leaders supposedly don’t think like the
> rest of us: they are religious fanatics [...]

Cannot deny the truth, can you?

Also, HN is no place for politics, but I cannot downvote (yet).

